# Triple Bypass ride needed



## hrs57 (Jul 9, 2012)

My ride to return me and my bike from Avon to the starting line in Bergen Park fell through for the Triple Bypass on the 14th. Does anyone have a spare seat and bike rack spot I could share? I'd be happy to help pay for gas, refreshments, etc.


----------

